
How I Messed Up Our Repo and Ideas for Improving Git UX - maxheiber
https://medium.com/@maxheiber/how-i-messed-up-our-repo-and-ideas-for-improving-git-ux-e248d9e27e79#.o70klpdqx
======
Kaizyn
User does a git force push and bad things happen to the repo. Naturally git
and github are at fault for allowing this to happen? It seems a better
solution is not to do a force push or to turn on 'protected branches' in
github than to try to improve git's usability.

------
EspadaV9
It could easily have been avoided if everyone on the team used their own fork
and committed to the master repo via merge requests. Set up protected branches
on the master and then only force push to your own fork. No way to accidently
ruin someone else day :)

------
deepsun
I recommend

[push]

    
    
        default = current
    

Usually you only want to push the current branch.

